# Writer's Conference Guide: Getting The Most of Your Time and Money (Write It For



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Bob, congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a great idea for a book... and Bob is the guy to write it.

I probably need this, since by day two I'm exhausted and in the bar.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

It's certainly a good idea. Having attended a number of writers conferences in the past, it can be overwhelming for the inexperienced - and even the experienced need to know how to continue to get the most from the time and money invested.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4
[/quote]


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Chris A. Jackson (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounds like a valuable resource. After considerable research, I attended the Viable Paradise workshop for science fiction and fantasy writers. What a fantastic experience! I met some of the top editors and writers in the field - Patrick Nielsen Hayden, Cory Doctorow and Elizabeth Bear, to name a few - and came away tired but enlightened about writing and publishing. Choosing the _right _conference or workshop is certainly the first step in having a successful experience.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

• How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
• Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
• How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
• How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
• Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
• Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

- How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
- Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
- How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
- How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
- Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
- Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

- How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
- Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
- How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
- How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
- Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
- Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

- How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
- Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
- How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
- How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
- Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
- Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

- How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
- Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
- How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
- How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
- Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
- Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A writer's conference is a large investment in time and money so it's certainly worth spending a little of that time and money beforehand to maximize your investment. We cover strategies for:

- How to find and pick the best conferences to meet your needs.
- Tips on how to efficiently plan for the conference.
- How to select the workshops that will benefit you the most.
- How to socialize and mingle with those who can help your career.
- Pitching techniques and tactics so you'll be prepared for the opportunity to discuss your book.
- Finally, we go over an After Action Review and Follow-up so every conference you attend is a great success.

Checklists are included along with practical tips that will make your conference experience a valuable success.







http://www.amazon.com/Writers-Conference-Guide-Getting-ebook/dp/B0052Z8DPW/ref=sr_1_4?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315269339&sr=1-4[/url


----------

